#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-05
<fluxy> hi!
<Revenklo> pozdrav:)
<Atlantic777> poz
<Revenklo> sto je ovde mrtvo :/ svi vredni:D
<Baron94> #zajedno
<promis> pa ovde se samo pruža pomoć oko ubuntua
<promis> tako da ako nema pitanja oko toga ne govori se
<Baron94> kad smo kod pomoci instalirao sam Clementine player i sve je fantasticno ali kad  hocu da pustim neke fajlove (mp3 i mp4) kolko sam primetio izađe
<Baron94> mi sledeće: Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<Baron94> ja sam trazio u softver centru Gstreamer plug-in i nasao nekoliko instalirao ih sve ali i dalje mi pise isto?
<Baron94> u stvari wma i mp4 a ne mp3
<Baron94> hvala unapred
<promis> pa nisi oćigledo instalirao za wma
<promis> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<fluxy> hi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-06
<fluxy> jel ima neko budan?
<Beretta021> ima :)
<fluxy> jbt treba mi pomoc
<fluxy> jel koristis, koristio fluxbox ikada?
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> ali dosta davno
<fluxy> svi kazu kako je jebeno lako instalirati teme
<fluxy> a ja se mucim ceo jeb. dan
<Beretta021> ajao
<fluxy> i jeb. sam razocaran
<fluxy> izvini na ruznim recima
<fluxy> ali ocajan sam
<Beretta021> ja sam koristio neku od ponudjenih
<fluxy> :(
<mixerowsky> ljudi, tu ste?
<promis> ono
<mixerowsky> jel mogu ja da pitam nesto i da dobijem odgovor_
<mixerowsky> ?
<mixerowsky> ako neko zna?
<mixerowsky> chao
<acinic> Pzz
<acinic> Presao sam sa Ubuntu 11.04 na Mint Katya, i za sad sam zadovoljan. Ali sam naleteo na par bagova  A, posto sam novajlija u Linux vodama, zamolio bih za pomoc.
<acinic>  1. Kada pokrenem neki film, posle par sekundi mi desktop bude crn i vrati me na LogIn screen. Instalirao sam Codec, nije vredelo. Pa, sam zatim instalirao VLC Player, idalje nista.
<acinic>  2. Pojavila se greska sa Clock::Applet i sada mi nema sata u donjem desnom uglu.
<acinic>  Kako da ispravim ove dve greske?
<acinic> Zna neko sta je problem?
<promis> Å¡ta si odgovortio za taj sat?
<acinic> Nisam nista odgovorio
<acinic>  ;)
<promis> pa kakva je bila greška, šta je rekao
<promis> i u kom trenutku
<acinic> Osim ovog nista nije napisao jos
<promis> pa, uradi log out pa vidi da li će da se pojavi
<promis> ako ne, dodaj ga na panel
<acinic> Ma ok ovo za sat
<acinic> To je sitno
<promis> recimo meni stalno prijavljuje pri loginu da applet imaju neke probleme pa me pita da li da ih skloni
<promis> pa stalno resetujem panel
<acinic> Nego ovo kod reprodukcije videa sto ga izloguje
<promis> dok ih ne čita kako treba svce
<acinic> Prosto neverovatno
<promis> jeste, ne znam ništa da ti kažem oko toga
<acinic> Isto i kod mene ponekad
<promis> da nemoraš da se izlogjuješ samo resetuj panel
<acinic> To je postavio covek na SK forumu
<acinic> Pa sam hteo da mu odgovorim
<promis> aha
<promis> sad mi je jasno zašto si novajlija na linuxu
<promis> to me je bilo zbunilo moram da priznam
<acinic> Solid stejt disk jel ima neko?
<acinic> Kako rade, performanse?
<promis> moj drug je imao. kaže podiže "sedmicu" samo-tako
<promis> lično nisam to pregledao
<promis> hehe, odprilike, podiže sedmicu kao da je ubuntu ;)
<acinic> Da i ja sam cuo iz prve ruke da radi Ubuntu brzo extra
<acinic> Ne znam za windows
<acinic> Ima na Limundo da se kupe polovni
<Revenklo> dobro veče :)
<Topi_> Da li ima neko iskustvo sa xbuntu i wifi?
<promis> ja malo
<promis> sa xubuntu 11.04
<promis> i usb wifi karticom
<Topi_> ja imam tp link usb
<Topi_> 11.04
<Topi_> Ubuntu bez problema prepozna katricu ali xbuntu
<promis> verovatno je onda ista kartica 442
<Topi_> ne
<promis> ili koji je već broj
<Topi_> da da
<Topi_> bas taj
<promis> pa prepozna je je
<Topi_> 442
<promis> kod mene
<Topi_> ne znam kod mene nece
<Topi_> sacu da probam
<Topi_> da restart komp
<Topi_> pa da vidim da li hoce
<Topi_> e to me za neki min
<Topi_> Nece
<promis> jel je vidi na lsusb
<pure|d> poz
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-07
<dellboy> ima li koga
<dellboy> treba mi savet kako da povežem ubuntu sa adsl
<dellboy> kada ga moutujem sa dvdija u live verziji, on prepoznaje mrežu adsl
<dellboy> ali kada ga instaliram mreža se izgubi
<dellboy> Å¡ta je u pitanju
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> <a href="http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/"><img src="http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/fsd/срbanner.png" border="0" width="190" height="200" alt="17. септембра прославите заједно са нама дан слободе софтвера!"></a>
<Githzerai> odnosno
<Githzerai> <a href="http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/"><img src="http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/fsd/srbanner.png" border="0" width="190" height="200" alt="17. septembra proslavite zajedno sa nama dan slobode softvera!"></a>
<Githzerai> slobodno mećite na svoje blogove
<Githzerai> biće još banera, čekamo da Anpu postavi
<promis> Ja nemam blog
<promis> a sad nemogu ni u potpis na forumu da stavim
<Githzerai> е па јбг, кад с естављају слике од по метра, тако то иде... ;)
<Githzerai> узгред, не мислим на тебе лично...
<promis> znam, na kog misliš i mene je iznervirao, a nisam admin
<promis> ali sam problem rešio sa adblockom
<promis> čak sam mislio da mu kažem da smanji malo
<promis> ali mi bilo jednostavnije adblock
<promis> a ja se još trudio da smanjim svoje i stigao sam do 6KB
<promis> sav zadovoljan
<Githzerai> поента је да не желим уопште да доводим кориснике форума у позицију да морају да користе неки прикључак за блокаду реклама
<Githzerai> olujicz: jesi priseban?
<Githzerai> btw, malo ozbiljnije diskusije:
<Githzerai> http://blog.b92.net/text/18605/Dnevni-list-Politika-i-slobodni-softver/
<promis> njah, ovi na b92 traže login da bi se komentarisalo
<Githzerai> ma da
<tp0x45> vid sta je ovde ljudi :)
<Githzerai> LOL
<nikolam> tekila tekila
<nikolam> aargghh
<pedjoni986> gde ste macani
<pedjoni986> :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-08
<shimmy> pitanje: zasto je recimo 10.04 LTS a ne 10.10?? i da li znachi da ukoliko ne koristim najnoviju verziju ubuntu-a, da je najbolje da koristim LTS, tj da li je LTS stabilniji(mislim konkretno na 10.04 u odnosu na 10.10)
<shimmy> ???
<Beretta021> pazi
<Beretta021> znas sta znaci LTS?
<shimmy> long term support
<Beretta021> e pa
<Beretta021> 10.10 ce izgubi podrsku
<Beretta021> a 10.4 nece
<shimmy> mene interesuje da li je 10.10 bolje pokrpljen od 10.04
<Beretta021> ne
<shimmy> to mi nekako nikad nije islo u glavu
<Beretta021> ako si primetio
<Beretta021> 10.04.3
<Beretta021> stalno ga updateuju
<Beretta021> on je kao ultra stable
<shimmy> hmm, pa malo mi cudno to sa 10.10
<shimmy> mislim koja je poenta
<shimmy> znachi realno
<shimmy> bolje je da sam na 04
<shimmy> nego na 10kama
<shimmy> ?
<shimmy> ok tnx
<Beretta021> ne
<Beretta021> 11.04 je obican kao i 10.10
<Beretta021> nij lts
<Beretta021> *nije
<shimmy> a to sam skontao
<Beretta021> 12.04 ce lts biti
<shimmy> kao sto ni 9.04 nije lts
<Beretta021> da
<shimmy> da to sam skontao
<Beretta021> tako da ili 10.04 ili najnoviji
<shimmy> ali generalno najbolje su te lts varijante za stabilnost, ok tnx to mi nije bilo jasno,
<shimmy> hvala puno
<Beretta021> uskoro ce 11.10
<shimmy> sad sam na 10.10
<shimmy> pa necu nista da diram
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> ali radi sve
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> znachi nem pojma kad mi je poslednji put na kompu ovako dobro sve shljakalo
<shimmy> valjda sam sebe upgrade-ovao
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> imam samo jedan fail, ali nisam siguran da je reshiv
<shimmy> imam radnom keyboard freeze
<shimmy> nista nece da radi na tastaturi
<Beretta021> ne kontam
<shimmy> osim
<shimmy> ctrol+alt+backspace
<shimmy> tj restart x
<Beretta021> pa ne znam
<shimmy> tako random tastatura otkaze
<shimmy> totalno
<shimmy> ali mogu restart x
<Beretta021> a mis radi?
<shimmy> preko precice
<shimmy> da
<shimmy> mish radi
<Beretta021> sve osim tastature?
<shimmy> da
<shimmy> znachi jako chudno
<Beretta021> moguce da se X izbaguje
<shimmy> pa valjda, nem pojma
<shimmy> nisam to random
<shimmy> uspeo sa nicim da povezem
<Beretta021> pa meni jedino X pada na pamet
<shimmy> najgore kad pickam HoN, pa onda moram disconnect
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> nije previse cesto
<shimmy> ali se desava
<shimmy> recimo 1 u 3 dana
<shimmy> tako
<shimmy> beretta
<shimmy> da nisi ti onaj lik sa dredovima iz ns-a sto seta sa tux majicom?
<shimmy> i svira gutaru
<shimmy> gitaru*
<Beretta021> jok
<Beretta021> to je meka
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> aham ok
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> pitam posto to je jedini lik iz ns-a kog vidjam po ulici
<shimmy> a vidim 021 pa kontao otkud znam
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> nem ja tux majce
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> hehe
<shimmy> ja razmishljao da napravim
<shimmy> slogan bi glasio
<shimmy> pazi sad
<shimmy> in a world without walls and fences, who needs windows and gates??
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> odlicno
<Beretta021> meni je najbolji onaj sabayon
<Beretta021> open your source open your mind
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> xD
<Beretta021> fora sto niko ne bi kontao tvoj slogan
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> al dobar je
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> to bi bila fora
<shimmy> ko treba zna
<Beretta021> bas
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> ma metnes na majcu #root
<Beretta021> :)
<shimmy> i odes na e1 i e2, i pojedinci ti se klanjaju
<shimmy> xD
<Beretta021> ahhahaha
<Beretta021> malo ih je
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> sto jest, jest
<Beretta021> ja cu ove moje na pmfu morati da preobratim
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> kod nas u tmd-u ih teraju, tj cela ucionica opremljena ubuntu-om
<Beretta021> hehehe
<shimmy> to bilo kao za programiranje vezbe
<Beretta021> pazi docice taj dan kad ce se uciti operativni sistemi
<shimmy> ali u racunarskom centru, sve win
<Beretta021> svi ce dodju u lugons
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> odoh, hvala na razjashnjenju, sledeci put stavljam LTS, idem uciti sad, zove ucenje
<shimmy> nema sta
<shimmy> ti pmf-ovac, si na informatici?
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> it
<shimmy> umalo kolege, ja nisam znao dal pmf ili ftn
<shimmy> pa se na kraju odlucio ovamo
<Beretta021> jbg
<Beretta021> ja se uplasio konkurencije na E2
<shimmy> mada kontam ja da je to isti vrag, najvise od tebe zavisi
<Beretta021> pa da
<shimmy> pazi pre mozda mesec dana
<shimmy> koleginica
<shimmy> situacija:
<shimmy> znachi e1
<shimmy> kaze komp error
<shimmy> nema dovoljno memorije
<shimmy> pushtala hd film
<shimmy> a nije joj jasno kako kad je pobrisala pola harddiska
<Beretta021> ahaha
<shimmy> nije joj palo na pamet da postoji ram memorija, a kontam da takvih pajsera ima i kod vas
<Beretta021> ima ima
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> neboj se
<Beretta021> koja si ti godina?
<shimmy> ali sreca bar su prof dobri, iz tih racunarskih predmeta
<shimmy> ja sam treca
<Beretta021> ahaa
<Beretta021> ja prva tek
<Beretta021> :P
<shimmy> u srednjoj sam imao profesoricu informatike koja je po vuku izgovarala properties
<shimmy> i cancel
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> moja je za power govorila
<Beretta021> pauer
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> lolz, nego odoh sad for real xD
<shimmy> mora se uciti
<shimmy> si ti dao budzet?
<shimmy> meni fali 1,5 ispita
<shimmy> kao jedan i po
<shimmy> xD
<Beretta021> ma ja sad upisao
<Beretta021> na budjetu sam
<Beretta021> D
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> ooo pa brucosh, uhhh
<shimmy> srecno
<Beretta021> fala
<Beretta021> :D
<shimmy> tek treba da skontas te fax fore
<shimmy> ajde bb
<Beretta021> aj
<promis> power se čita rover
<Beretta021> hahah
<pure|d> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<Beretta021> ima
<Beretta021> ja sam dezuran :P
<pure|d> poz Beretta021
<pure|d> jel se razumes u input in output na muz. kartici?
<Beretta021> hm da
<pure|d> cool
<pure|d> jel imas vremena malo?
<Beretta021> malo da
<pure|d> da mi pomognes?
<Beretta021> dok ne zavrsim cigar
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> pricaj sta ne valja
<pure|d> prvo: koja je komanda da vidim koji je line in na mojoj kartici?
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> jao koji ubuntu je?
<pure|d> mozda bolje pitanje> da li je bolje da utaknem mikrofon u line in ili u mic?
<pure|d> ubuntu 10.04
<Beretta021> uh uh
<Beretta021> line in je plava
<Beretta021> mic je rozla
<Beretta021> mic u mic
<Beretta021> uvek
<pure|d> da, da. plava ali jel mogu da vidim to u terminalu?
<Beretta021> nikako drugacije
<Beretta021> sta da vidis
<Beretta021> ?
<Beretta021> muteovan ti je verovatno
<Beretta021> ali ako je pulseaudio
<Beretta021> onda slabo pomoci od mene
<pure|d> pazi.. ja gurnem microfon u line in (plava) i ne radi
<Beretta021> pa naravno
<Beretta021> mic u rozu ide
<pure|d> da, znam
<Beretta021> i moras ga unmute
<pure|d> ali...
<pure|d> zar ne moze i u line in?
<Beretta021> promis aj nastavi leba ti
<Beretta021> ja moram palim
<pure|d> lol
<pure|d> promis, jel si tu?
<Beretta021> pure|d nikako ne moze
<promis> Å¡a?
<Beretta021> izguglaj razliku mic in i line in
<pure|d> poz
<pure|d> promis:
<promis> nisam video
<pure|d> ja sam mogao to na windowsu u line in
<pure|d> majke mi
<promis> ček da završim nešto na forumu
<pure|d> ok, pa dodji
<pure|d> znam da te ovo interesuje
<pure|d> promis:
<promis> e čekaj završavam ovamo
<pure|d> ok
<promis> izvini , ali ako imaš vremena da odradim ovu jednu poruku koju pišem već neko vrme
<pure|d> np
<pure|d> imam ja vremena
<promis> reci nkls
<pure|d> e, ovakoc....
<pure|d> imamo i dalje istu muzic. kart?
<pure|d> audigy 2?
<promis> da
<pure|d> super :)
<promis> sd sam baš za njom
<promis> imaš sreće
<pure|d> evo prvo nekoliko pitanja
<pure|d> jel koristis audacity?
<pure|d> za snimanje mic ulaza?
<promis> daj prvo da vidimo da li je ista varjanta kartice, ima ih više
<pure|d> npr
<pure|d> kako bese komanda?
<promis> aplay -l|grep card
<pure|d> ard 0: Audigy2 [SB Audigy 2 Value [SB0400]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
<pure|d> card 0: Audigy2 [SB Audigy 2 Value [SB0400]], device 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]
<pure|d> card 0: Audigy2 [SB Audigy 2 Value [SB0400]], device 3: emu10k1 [Multichannel Playback]
<promis> ista je
<promis> ajd sad
<pure|d> cool :)
<pure|d> jel snimas nekad ili si snimao mic u audacity?
<promis> hm, ps ne sećam se
<pure|d> :(
<promis> ja više koristim ardour i raverso
<promis> traverso
<promis> ali dobro mogu i tamo ako ti treba da probam
<pure|d> traverso je isto sto i audacity, audio editor?
<promis> ne
<pure|d> ne, ne treba da probas
<promis> nije kao traverso
<pure|d> interesuje me nesto
<pure|d> evo moja pitanja:
<promis> snimao sam u puppy u audacity
<pure|d> da li mogu i da li si nekad prikljucivao mic na line in?
<promis> mislim da nisam
<pure|d> to je prvo pitanje
<promis> i mislim da ne treba
<pure|d> drugo pitanje
<promis> jer line in traži jači signal od mic što može da mu da
<promis> plus line in je stereo
<promis> a mic mono
<pure|d> da li mic gurnes u onu roze uticnicu?
<promis> saću da vidim koja je boja na ovoj kartici
<pure|d> ok
<promis> inače je roze default
<pure|d> ajde kada vec gledas, gde ti je *boja ukljucen izlaz?
<promis> da, i ovde je roze. nalazi se izmađu zelene i plave
<pure|d> jel ti je izlaz zelen ili crn?
<promis> iamm oba
<pure|d> izvini zbog ovih podpitanja
<promis> zeleno je front
<promis> crno back
<pure|d> cekaj, tebi su oba ulkjucena sada?
<promis> u crno sam uključio slušalice
<pure|d> i zeleni i crni?
<promis> u zeleni pojačalo
<promis> i oba sviraju
<promis> isto
<pure|d> aha
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> mislio sam da si nesto drugo uradio
<pure|d> e, sad ono glavno pitanje :D
<pure|d> kada gurnes mic, sta na panelu za audio stavis?
<promis> to sam uradio tako jer sam namestio da mi bude konfiguracija: 4.0 izlaz
<pure|d> ja sam procitao da treba: analog stereo duplex
<pure|d> da li mozemo sada da se zadrzimo ovde?
<promis> ja furam kao Å¡to rekoh. analog surround 4.0 output + Analog stereo Input
<promis> inače analog stereo duplex je default i skroz ok
<pure|d> i to je opcija za mic?
<promis> da. to je opcija koja dozvoljava stereo izlaz i stereo ulaz
<promis> gde ti biraš koje je ulaz
<pure|d> aha, ok. dobro
<promis> tj Å¡ta je ulaz
<pure|d> gledaj sada ovo:
<pure|d> pogledaj na ovom linku step 3
<pure|d> http://devilsworkshop.org/how-to-configure-microphone-in-ubuntu-10-04-and-skype/
<promis> video sam
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> ja npr. nemam ovaj padajuci meni da izaberem
<promis> nemam ni ja
<promis> naša kartica to nema
<pure|d> aha :(
<promis> ali to nema veze
<pure|d> znaci, to je do kartice
<promis> kartice, drajvera...
<pure|d> ok, sada kada sam te sve ovo pitao
<pure|d> idem na sledece
<promis> ovo na slici liči na neke HDA kartice
<pure|d> ovo samo potvdjujem sta je sta i kako treba
<pure|d> drugo pitanje:
<pure|d> da li koristis gnome alsa mixer?
<pure|d> gui
<promis> ne, koristi strejt u terminalu
<promis> koristim
<pure|d> mislis... alsa u terminalu?
<promis> da, alsamixer
<pure|d> jel se dobro snalazis tamo?
<pure|d> imam i ja to
<promis> da. samo to i koristim
<promis> to ti isto kao da je gui
<pure|d> jel bi hteo da mi posaljes sliku?
<promis> plus ima ga u 100% distribucija ;)
<pure|d> kako si ti namestio alsamixer
<pure|d> ?
<promis> nema potrebe, samo reci šta hoćeš
<pure|d> hocu da snimim cist audio ulaz (mic) u audacity
<promis> okej, otovri alsa mixer u terminalu i raširi ga
<pure|d> otvoren je
<promis> raširi ga na veličinu 120x38
<pure|d> samo jedno pitanje (da li da izbrisem gui alsa?)
<promis> isključi ga ako je uključen
<promis> ne moraš da brišeš
<promis> kad savladamo ovde, onda ćep posle njega da koristiš
<pure|d> ok
<promis> verovatno
<pure|d> evo, rasirio sam
<promis> gledaj, ovaj terminalski ima 3 taba
<promis> 1. playback 2. capture. 3 all
<pure|d> btw, nije mi uopste problem da koristim alsamixer u terminalu
<promis> poveži mikrofon u roze
<promis> nadam se da je sam mikrofon ispravan, i da nije kondezatorski mikrofon
<pure|d> kako mislis: tri taba?
<promis> tri "taba"
<promis> ;)
<pure|d> da, mikrofon je ispravan
<promis> biće ti jasno
<promis> okej, mikrofon je povezan
<pure|d> a
<pure|d> da
<pure|d> *
<pure|d> da*
<promis> sad vidi. čim se uključi alsamixer on je otvoren u playback "tab"-u
<promis> to je ovo što piše gore: VIEW
<pure|d> aha, vidim
<pure|d> f3, f4 i f5
<promis> da tako menjaš "tabove"
<promis> prvo da probamo dali radi Mic playback
<pure|d> cool
<pure|d> ok
<promis> vrati na playback tab
<promis> e sad da pojačamo Mic playback klizač
<pure|d> da, na f3 tabu je
<promis> idi strelicama na tastaturi desno dok ne neđeš klizač MIC
<pure|d> da, nasao sam
<promis> primetićeš uz desnu ivicu prozora gomilu znakova >>>>
<pure|d> pojacan je
<promis> koja sugeriše da ima još na tamo
<pure|d> heheheh
<pure|d> detalji
<promis> i onda obrnuto na levoj
<pure|d> >>>>
<pure|d> :)
<promis> itd
<promis> uključi ovaj Mic Boost
<promis> pritiskom na dugme M
<promis> pa onda polako pojačaj Mic
<pure|d> ukljucio *tu nema klizac
<promis> nema klizač, to je switch
<pure|d> ok, stavio sam na 64<>64
<promis> prekidači se aktiviraju sa slovom M
<pure|d> nije otisao do crvene boje
<promis> dobro
<promis> sad treba da se čuje Mic playback
<pure|d> cuje se
<promis> ako udariš u mikrofon trebalo bi da se čuje odmah na zvučnicima
<pure|d> ljubim ga
<pure|d> pa cvrkuce :D
<promis> dobro, to znači da kartica i mikrofon rade
<promis> eto to je SAMO playback mikrofona
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> idemo dalje?
<promis> ako hočeš da pevaš karaoke itd
<pure|d> lol
<pure|d> necu da pevam karaoke
<promis> ja u principu držim to stišano, jer radim monitoring preko softvera
<pure|d> treba mi samo signal i naravno rec
<promis> znači taj playback služi samo za monitoring, a ne za snimanje
<pure|d> jel ukljuceno kod tebe PCM?
<promis> jesu svi PCM su pojačani do kraja
<pure|d> dok smo jos na ovom tabu *f3 kod mene je dosta toga podignuto cak do crvene, jel to ne smeta?
<promis> ne smeta ako ništa ne krći
<pure|d> jesu
<pure|d> svi pcm su pojacani do kraja (do crvene)
<promis> dobro kod mene su svi 100
<pure|d> ovo je neki zabar pravio
<pure|d> :D
<promis> :D
<promis> da
<promis> okej
<promis> ajmo dalje
<pure|d> ajmo
<pure|d> idemo
<pure|d> dva koraka napred
<pure|d> jedan korak necemo nazad
<promis> stišaj taj Mic playback, jer ti to ne treba
<pure|d> hm.. kako mislis ne treba?
<promis> može samo mikrofoniju da ti pravi
<promis> pa ne treba ti za snimanje
<pure|d> stavicu slusalice?
<promis> to je samo za monitoring
<promis> za monitoring nije bitan za vokale
<promis> može samo da te zbuni
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> smanjio sam
<promis> smani na 0
<pure|d> i sada ga blago cujem
<promis> i pređi na capture tab
<pure|d> smanjio sam
<promis> isključi mic boost
<pure|d> 0
<pure|d> mic boost u playback (f3) tabu da iskljucim?
<promis> da
<pure|d> ok
<promis> mislim kako hoćeš
<promis> ali ti ne treba
<pure|d> ok
<promis> sve to za snimanje jer je to Playback
<promis> pređi na capure
<promis> capture
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> presao (f4)
<promis> vidiš, pošto ova kartica nema da se bira koji ćeš ulaz, kao što je na onoj slici
<pure|d> da, nema
<promis> zato ima odmah dostupne klizače za sve ulaze
<promis> i ti pojačavaš onaj koji snimaš
<pure|d> aha, a cekaj
<promis> tebe ovde znaima MIC kanal
<pure|d> na ovom tabu su pojacani i neki drugi, njih da smanjim-iskljucim?
<promis> meni stoji bass 50 treble 50 synth 74
<promis> nisam ih dirao, a nisam ih ni ispitivao dali nešto znače
<promis> ali ne smetaju u svakom slučaju
<pure|d> kod mene isto i jos pcm
<promis> kod mene je pcm 0
<promis> Mic mi je na 87
<promis> stavi mic na 87
<pure|d> jesam
<promis> sad pogledaj u prozor od soundpreferences
<promis> kartica input
<promis> pogledaj u vumetar
<promis> i udari u mikrofon
<promis> vu metar bi trebao da reaguje
<pure|d> da, ima signal
<pure|d> reaguje
<promis> to ti je to
<pure|d> ima signal
<pure|d> :)
<pure|d> hvala promis!
<promis> aj sad audacity
<pure|d> jel hoces da mi pomognes jos oko audacity ili sam da to cvrckam?
<pure|d> e, super
<pure|d> :)))
<promis> jer on zna da bude nezgodan
<pure|d> ah..
<pure|d> sada cemo da ga ucinimo zgodnim
<pure|d> :D
<pure|d> da ga pripalim?
<promis> uključi
<pure|d> ok
<promis> kod mene je u preferences za device namešteno sledeće
<promis> ALSA, default, default, 1 mono
<pure|d> samo sec
<pure|d> a, zasto ti je default namesteno?
<pure|d> tamo ima trista cuda
<pure|d> u svakom ovom padajucem meniju
<promis> pa tako mi radi :D
<promis> Å¡alim se
<promis> mislim radi
<promis> pa ne koristim ga pa je tako bilo
<pure|d> aha
<promis> mislim radi mi i na takvim podešavanjima
<pure|d> jel ja treba tu da podesim drugacije od default?
<promis> ne
<promis> trebalo bi da radi
<promis> i tako
<pure|d> ook
<pure|d> kako onda da ga ucinimo zgodnim?
<pure|d> jel ima jos nesto?
<promis> jedino drugo što moižeš da odabereš je ADC
<promis> i to samo za input
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> jel to to?
<pure|d> ili ima jos nesto sto bih trebao da uradim?
<promis> ne
<pure|d> ok
<promis> jačinu signala za snimanje podšavaš u alsamixeru
<pure|d> da li koristis neke od ladsp efekata?
<promis> pa i ne baš
<pure|d> mislis mic?
<pure|d> capture?
<promis> da
<pure|d> aha
<promis> nisam još imao prilike da ih koristim
<pure|d> ima ih bas dosta
<promis> koristio sammalo ove Calf efekte
<promis> jeste ima ih dosta
<pure|d> kakvi su ti Calf?
<promis> pa okej su mi
<promis> ima ih i u jack varjanti
<pure|d> potrazicu ih
<promis> tu sam ih i koristio
<promis> jer imaju lep gui. dobar z učenje
<pure|d> http://calf.sourceforge.net/?id=3
<promis> pa jel si snimio nešto sad u audacity? jel radi?
<pure|d> jel ih ima u synaptic-u?
<promis> ima ih
<pure|d> jesam, snimio sam, radi
<pure|d> super!
<pure|d> drago mi je sto si mi pomogao u vezi ovoga
<promis> ima ih i u ladsp
<promis> varjanti
<pure|d> sada cu da ti dam jedan link i poslusaj ovu prvu kompoziciju.
<pure|d> http://www.12k.com/index.php/site/releases/in_a_place_of_such_graceful_shapes/
<promis> u jack varjanti imaju fin gui, ovako u ladsp nemaju
<promis> slušam ovo
<promis> okej
<promis> ima toga
<pure|d> uh... meni je ovo.. ladno da traje 89min ne bih se bunio
<promis> jel ima ovo i za beplatan download?
<pure|d> eh zaboravih nesto
<pure|d> promis, nema
<pure|d> za besplatan download
<promis> pa vidim nigde dugme za to
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> ima ovakvih stvari i za dž. nije šteta
<pure|d> kada zavrsim sa snimanjem mikrofona, onda prebacim-vratim na digital stereo analog stereo input?
<pure|d> ili ne moram?
<promis> ne razumem te
<pure|d> u sound preferences
<pure|d> kartici
<promis> pa nek bude duplex
<pure|d> sada mi je postavljeno na: analog stereo duplex
<promis> analog duplex
<pure|d> aha, mislis sve vreme?
<promis> neka tako
<promis> pa da
<pure|d> moze da ostane
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> :)
<promis> ne smeta to ništa
<promis> treba da krenem za 6 minuta
<promis> odoh da se spremam
<pure|d> promis, jos jednom - hvala covek na pomoci!
<pure|d> budi dobro i budi dobar
<promis> ništa. sad je bilo zgodno jer imamo istu karticu
<pure|d> pozdravac
<nikola> poz
<Atlantic777> poz nikola
<Githzerai> z
<Beretta021> o/
<Githzerai> \o
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-09
<pure|d> poz ako ima budnih
<Pirastrihno> pozdrav svima na irc-u
<Pirastrihno> da li je neko mozda imao problem sa skajpom da kada prima poziv ne cuje se zvonjava ?
<Pirastrihno> pokusavah u opcijama to da sredim ali nevredi
<Pirastrihno> da li neko ima neku ideju?
<Pirastrihno> u pitanju je ubuntu 10.10, lokalizovan
<Pirastrihno> inace ostali tonovi, npr. kad ja zovem, rade
<promis> smrt braseru!
<pure|d> jel tu neko ko se razume u audio na linux-u?
<Githzerai> z
<Revenklo> posto sam mlad i neiskusan a jos i radoznao ko bleać sam upgrejdovao  Natija na OO 11.10 beta1  (štaš videla žaba da se konj potkiva pa i ona digla nogu) i sad  Ubuntu 2D radi super kao i Ubuntu clasic no Ubuntu sa Junitijem kad ga pokrenem samo zamrzne sliku kad se pojavi wallpaper e sad da li meni trebaju neki drajver (msm Nati ih je sam nabavljo ovaj mozda nece) Great fala unapred
<Revenklo> posto sam mlad i neiskusan a jos i radoznao ko bleać sam upgrejdovao  Natija na OO 11.10 beta1  (štaš videla žaba da se konj potkiva pa i ona digla nogu) i sad  Ubuntu 2D radi super kao i Ubuntu clasic no Ubuntu sa Junitijem kad ga pokrenem samo zamrzne sliku kad se pojavi wallpaper e sad da li meni trebaju neki drajver (msm Nati ih je sam nabavljo ovaj mozda nece) Great fala unapred
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-10
<promis> Instalirao sam juče Lubuntu 10.04 na duron 650MHz, 256MB ram
<promis> vuče se ko prebijena mačka
<promis> swapuje samo tako
<promis> u startu je zauzeo 200MB ram
<promis> ja ne znam koga oni lažu...
<Oggy> jel salje ubnutu cdeove i dalje?
<Beretta021> mislim da su  ugasili tu akciju
<Oggy> izgl
<milan> je zna neko zašto ne mogu da instaliram ubuntu 11.04 na hp probook 4525s
<milan> ?
<milan> opis problema: non-stop vidim loading ekran (one 5 tačkice) ali se ništa ne pomera.. tako stoji do večnosti
<promis> milan: pritisni esc pa vidi poruke
<milan> samo trenutak
<milan> da ubacim disk
<promis> ili još bolje
<promis> u boot meniju pritisni F6
<promis> pa onda esc
<promis> zatim obriši quiet i splash iz kernel linije
<promis> i onda butuj sa enter
<milan_> jel može neko da kopi-pejstuje ponovo sve, greškom sam ukucao pogrešan username.. na drugom računaru sam...
<milan_> ???
<milan> ??
<milan> Å¡ta da radim?
<milan> ubacio sam disk
<milan> i stoji mi ubuntu logo sa one 5 tačkice
<milan> esc ne funkcioniše
<milan> sad kaže . the file system wasn't safely closed on windows. fixing
<milan> to se ponavlja po ekranu
<milan> evo sad mi je za divno čudo otvorio prozor... vidim dijalog za instalaciju
<milan> idem na demo. onda ću da prebaim bekap na fleš i sledi instal
<milan> ok izgleda da sve radi... skinuo sam vlasničke drajvere i radi mi
<Stefan_> dobar dan
<tp0x45> pozdrav
<promis> ubuntu ti je slobodan softver, a win je vlasnički
<promis> ima jedan kep sajt
<promis> probaću da ga nađem pa čitaj tamo
<promis> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_ser.php?lang=ser
<promis> ako se pojavi nek mu neko da ovo
<Stefan_> pozz
<Stefan_> evo me opet, puko mi je wi-fi :(
<promis> čitaj ovo
<promis> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_ser.php?lang=ser
<tp0x45> najbolje je da probas Ubuntu, ne kosta nista, a dise se lakse...
<Stefan_> dise se lakse u kom smislu? :D
<tp0x45> pa neces se osecati kao da ti je PC na wc solji i treba svaki cas da izbaci ogromno uneredjenje
<tp0x45> PC ti radi brze... nije osetljiv na viruse... dihtuje ko Doha
<promis> a i lakše je za džep
<promis> Stefan_: u načelu nemoguče je odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje
<promis> moraš biti konkretniji
<tp0x45> pa moze jednostavno, da li si platio Win7? da li ti radi dobro? da li moras da platis namestis AntiViru, FireWall, AniSpamWarm...
<tp0x45> e ako sve dobro radi, onda na Win7 probas open source programe kao sto su LibreOfffice, Firefox, i besplatne programe tipa Skype, Chrome...
<tp0x45> i ako ne zavisis od MS programa (Internet Explorer, Office,...) lepo predjes na Ubuntu ili neki drugi Linux
<tp0x45> i posle se cudis sto to nisi ranije uradio...
<Stefan_> evo procitah sve sa datog linka :)
<promis> sad možeš da pitaš konkretno nešto ako te zanima
<Stefan_> iskreno, jednom sam koristio ubuntu pre nekih 6-7 meseci ali se nisam dovoljno informisao o njemu, samo sam ga skinuo oinstalirao i obrisao sve podatke sa racunara -.- posle toga sam se nervirao mesec dana :D al nema veze pregurao sam to ali me nesto i dalje vuce ka linuxu
<Stefan_> ne znam tacno sta konkretno da pitam ali mozete li mi reci nesto vise, cuo sam da je linux dosta komplikovan zbog onog, ne znam tacno kako se zove, komander, crni prozor :D
<Stefan_> i da je vise za neke koji se dosta razumeju u kompove :) ali sam takodje cuo i da se preko linuxa moze upasti u 'bilo koji' wireless i to me kopka :D
<Stefan_> tj. vuce ka njemu
<alibaba-> terminal se zove. tacnije konzola....ne, nije tesko, samo je tebi novo i treba da naucis, to ti je jedna najvece prednost u Linuxu
<Stefan_> vole bih da naucim dosta o njemu jer mi se cini nekako primamljiv ali opet ne znam da radim pa moze se reci nista :P
<Stefan_> ali bih ga, ako bih ga instalirao, imao kao dual sa win7
<Stefan_> tj. ne bih brisao win7
<alibaba-> pa ostavi pa imas oba, sta te tacno zanima da znas na Linuxu
<alibaba-> da upoznas sistem?
<Stefan_> pa da
<Stefan_> nesto vise o njemu :) onako za pocetnike
<Stefan_> neke osnove
<alibaba-> prvo terba da znas kako da instalirs program, kako da apdejtujes sistem posto se to redovno radi na Linuxu, a potom da znas i koji programi se koriste  za sta i kakvi su
<drzare> која те дистрибуција тачно интересује?
<Stefan_> pa ubuntu, valjda
<drzare> јесте да су у питању нијансе али могу бити фрустрирајуће за почетника
<Stefan_> i onda kad mi u srednjoj profesorka kaze da napravim prezentaciju u power pointu ja kazem imam linux :P "D
<Stefan_> :D
<drzare> а она ако ишта зна каже седи 1 ;)
<Stefan_> hahaha xD
<drzare> што се тиче Убунтуа нећеш имати неких већих проблема осим ако те баш зезне хардвер..
<Stefan_> u kom smisli
<Stefan_> smislu*
<drzare> све што ти треба имаш на сајту локалне заједнице  убунту-рс.
<alibaba-> pa kreni sa instalacijom prvo
<alibaba-> uzmi sedi i instaliraj
<drzare> па ако си толики срећник да ти наки део хардвера није адекватно поржан..
<drzare> ако имаш неку новију машину са барем 2ГБ рама инсталирај VirtualBox и поиграј се у њему...
<Stefan_> jel istina da se "lako" hakuju wi-fi mreze sa linuxa?
<Stefan_> imam komp od 4 rama koji trenutno ne radi, izgleda otislo napajanje i imama lap od 3 rama
<Stefan_> 4GB rama / 3GB rama :P
<drzare> уз добар алат и довољно знања то није проблем који год оперативни систем да користиш... ;)
<drzare> и више него што је потребно за виртуалбокс
<drzare> слободно се поиграј ..
<drzare> наравно уз праћење упутства са Убунту-рс
<Stefan_> jooj ljudi kakao sam se naprzio :D
<Stefan_> e, ne mozete da zamislite :P
<Stefan_> pogotovu za ovaj wi-fi ;)
<Stefan_> to cu da se zainatim prvo da naucim :P
<drzare> заеби то....
<Stefan_> sto bre? :D
<drzare> требаш ти доста других ствари да научиш пре но што се поиграш са хаковањем..
<Stefan_> :P ok a sta mu dodje virtual box
<drzare> мада
<Stefan_> kao da u prozoru otvorim os ?
<drzare> тако некако...
<drzare> http://www.filehippo.com/download_virtualbox/
<drzare> лако ћеш се снаћи
<Stefan_> ma ok nego mi je sad prob sto mi je istekao jutros net od sbb-a a ne rade da bih uplatio pa blejim na komsijinom wi-fi :D
<Stefan_> koji je slab i zna da pukne pa cu videti
<promis> pa izdrži do ponedeljka
<Stefan_> mozda krenem da se zezam s ovim kad uplatim net sutra-prekosutra
<vladimir77> cao
<vladimir77> ima li koga
<promis> jok
<promis> niko nije tu
<vladimir77> jel se ti razumes u linux
<promis> onako
<promis> za svoje potrebe
<vladimir77> ma imam problem sa ubuntu serverom
<promis> Å¡ta mu fali?
<vladimir77> nemogu vise da mu pingujem host
<vladimir77> adresu
<vladimir77> samo ip
<vladimir77> ip: 192.168.1.104 = ubuntuserver2
<promis> misliš neće na ime, samo na IP
<vladimir77> da
<vladimir77> a pre jedno 2 nedelje je radilo sve ok
<vladimir77> dok nisam updatovo server
<promis> pa zar nije da dns treba da prevede host ime u IP
<vladimir77> pa tako bi trebalo
<vladimir77> e sada on se opste ne pojavljuje na mom wlanruteru
<promis> ili možda da nije da u /etc/hosts treba da upišeš taj podatak?
<vladimir77> kada mu dodelim dhcp ip sa ruterom ruter pronadje host ime servera
<vladimir77> a kada ocu da pingam ime napise n/a
<vladimir77> skroz cudno
<vladimir77> a neda mi se da instaliram komplet server zbog toga
<promis> ne bih znao da ti pomognem konkretno oko toga, ne koristim server, niti se bavim tim stvarima
<vladimir77> evo podaci iz /etc/hosts
<vladimir77> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<vladimir77> 127.0.1.1	ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<vladimir77> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<vladimir77> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<vladimir77> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<vladimir77> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<vladimir77> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<vladimir77> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<vladimir77> 192.168.1.104	ubuntuserver2
<promis> pa to ti je dobro
<vladimir77> pa kazem
<vladimir77> kada skeniram sa ip scan programom ne pokaze mi ni netbios
<promis> i kod mene je isti taj fajl
<promis> i radi mi ping na hostname
<promis> pa vidi da li ti nije fajl /etc/hostname
<promis> možda pogrešan
<vladimir77> unutra stoji samo
<vladimir77> ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> a kod tebe
<promis> dobro, tako je i kod mene
<vladimir77> ?
<vladimir77> e sada ne znam de moze jos da se gleda
<promis> a Å¡ta ka
<promis> že ping kad probaš na hostname?
<vladimir77>  ping ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> na samom serveru preko sshd
<vladimir77> root@ubuntuserver2:~# ping ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> PING ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vladimir77> 64 bytes from ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms
<vladimir77> 64 bytes from ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1): icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<vladimir77> 64 bytes from ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1): icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.023 ms
<vladimir77> 64 bytes from ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1): icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.025 ms
<vladimir77> 64 bytes from ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1): icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<vladimir77> 64 bytes from ubuntuserver2 (127.0.1.1): icmp_req=6 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> to radi
<alibaba-> mozda te ssh zeza
<vladimir77> jok
<vladimir77> to je na samom serveru
<promis> aha
<vladimir77> e sada kada uradim ping na jednom od klienta
<promis> pa definiši u klijentu /etc/hosts
<promis> stavi: 192.168.1.104	ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> da ali nije to to
<vladimir77> trebalo bi automatski da odradjuje
<vladimir77> ako ocu dostup ka serveru preko mobilnog nece ici jedino preko ip
<vladimir77> ludo
<promis> koji je gateway?
<vladimir77> 192.168.1.1
<vladimir77> to mi je wlanrouter
<promis> pa zar se zahtev ne Å¡talje onda od atewaya ka dns serveru?
<vladimir77> router je i dns
<vladimir77> server
<promis> pa onda on ne prosledi paket
<promis> onda on ne zna koji je taj
<vladimir77> root@ubuntu:~# ping ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> ping: unknown host ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> root@ubuntu:~#
<vladimir77> to je preko servera 2
<vladimir77> tj 1
<vladimir77> imam ih 2
<promis> ne znam. ne razumem se toliko u mreže da bih mogao da rešim problem.
<vladimir77> sada cu da uradim scan sa ip scanerom sa ovog laptopa
<vladimir77> server 1 ime ubuntu :
<vladimir77> IP:	192.168.1.103
<vladimir77> Ping:	0 ms
<vladimir77> Hostname:	UBUNTU
<vladimir77> Ports:	[n/s]
<vladimir77> NetBIOS Info:	KUCA\UBUNTU@UBUNTU [00-00-00-00-00-00]
<vladimir77> e sada server 2
<vladimir77> ime ubuntuserver2
<vladimir77> IP:	192.168.1.104
<vladimir77> Ping:	1019 ms
<vladimir77> Hostname:	[n/a]
<vladimir77> Ports:	[n/s]
<vladimir77> NetBIOS Info:	[n/a]
<vladimir77> izgleda da cu morati da instaliram ponovo server posto ne mogu ovo resiti
<promis> a firewall, da li on može da blokira te podatke?
<vladimir77> a sve sam nastelovo
<vladimir77> nemam firewall na serveru
<promis> a čiji je netbios servis?
<promis> jel to vezano za sambu?
<vladimir77> mislim da da
<promis> pa jel si koristio sambu?
<vladimir77> da koristim je na serveru 2
<vladimir77> tu imam oko 3 TB HD
<vladimir77> razdeljeno na vise particija
<vladimir77> muzika filmovi i prostor
<vladimir77> i iscsi hd
<vladimir77> i sve to organizujem sa webmin
<promis> čekaj, kažeš da dhcp prijavi ime?
<vladimir77> da kada stavim server da mu dhcp rutera dodeli ip
<promis> pa jel ti to ne odgovara?
<vladimir77> onda napise ubuntuserver2 i ip
<vladimir77> ali
<vladimir77> fazon je i sa dinamickom adresom nemozes da pingujes hostname
<vladimir77> server
<vladimir77> a
<vladimir77> servera
<vladimir77> mada je on prepoznao
<promis> pa zar ne možeš da za taj MAC rezervišeš u dhcp IP?
<vladimir77> huh nemam pojma
<vladimir77> imam wrt54gl ruter od linksys
<promis> dhcp je od rutera?
<vladimir77> da
<vladimir77> cek da vidim nesto
<vladimir77> :)
<vladimir77> pobedio djole opet
<vladimir77> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-11
<promis> u nautilusu na space se otvaraju fajlovi
<Atlantic777> Ej, nvidia 6200, vlasnički drajveri, instalirani ali kaže „not in use“.
<Atlantic777> Poznato nekome?
<maletaski> yap meni :D
<Atlantic777> i?
<maletaski> hi Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> poz maletaski
<Atlantic777> ajd Å¡ta si radio onda?
<maletaski> ček
<maletaski> sec
<Atlantic777> evo pričam s čovekom na tel, nemamm pojma šta da mu kažem
<maletaski> koji drajver
<Atlantic777> recommend
<maletaski> aha
<Atlantic777> current*
<maletaski> i kod mene ista situacija
<maletaski> isto pokazuje
<maletaski> a nisam uspeo da iskopam rešenje do sad
<maletaski> mada ja i ne koristim unity
<maletaski> tako da mi nije zapelo
<Atlantic777> ma i ovog boli uvo za unity, ali mu je rezolucija 640x480
<maletaski> tako da nažalost nemogu da pomognem :/
<Atlantic777> i sa unity, i bez unity
<maletaski> ček bre kako to
<Atlantic777> ima samo dve rezolucije
<Atlantic777> 480x320 i ovu
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma Å¡ta je
<maletaski> kod mene 1920x1024
<Atlantic777> ma nije niko bitan, drug iz Å¡kole :D
<Atlantic777> A koja grafa?
<maletaski> gtx450
<maletaski> meni normalna rezolucija
<maletaski> jel probao da detekt monitor
<maletaski> ili da u nvidia xserver setinngs pokuša da podesi
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, sredićemo neki drugi put kad odem do njega
<maletaski> ali da pokrene settings iz terminala
<maletaski> sa gksudo
<maletaski> da bi moglo da sačuva podešavanja
<promis> PA NEK PROVERI SA LSPCI KOJI JE DRAJVER U UPOTREBI
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> a što vikaš promis :D
<maletaski> *vičeš
<promis> slučajno
<maletaski> hehe
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> kod mene nije gtx već gts
<maletaski> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS] (rev a1)
<maletaski> a ne kapiram gde se ovde vidi koji je driver?
<promis> lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 4
<maletaski> aha tako već da :D
<maletaski> Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<Atlantic777> promis: sredićemo kad odem kod njega. :)
<Atlantic777> Nego, na ćaletovom kompu imam nekih čudnih problema, ne mogu nikako da ustanovim šta je.
<Atlantic777> To će ići trhead na forum, čini mi se da je nešto ozbiljnije.
<Atlantic777> Možda čak i hardver.
<tp0x45> pozdrav!
<maletaski> pozdrav
<tp0x45> da li je rs tim pravio procenu koliko je Ubuntu ili Linux korisnika u Srbiji?
<maletaski> hm nebih znao
<maletaski> ali mislim da nije
<maletaski> koliko je meni poznato
<maletaski> ali ima jedan korisnik
<maletaski> koji ima neku vrstu procene
<maletaski> http://linux.dootzky.com/
<maletaski> ovo:
<maletaski> mada ovo nije prava situacija u srbiji
<tp0x45> hvala
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<acinic> Poz
<maletaski> pozz
<acinic> Imam problem sa drajverom za grafiku
<maletaski> omg
<maletaski> i ti :D
<acinic> Instaliran a ne rade efekti
<maletaski> dobrodošao u klub :D
<acinic> Mint Linux
<acinic> Ovo se bre nije desavalo
<maletaski> jbg
<acinic> Instaliram i odmah rade efekti
<maletaski> koja grafika?
<acinic> Sta je kod tebe?
<maletaski> di ga znam
<acinic> 9600gt nvidia
<maletaski> imam gts450
<maletaski> uh
<maletaski> i ti imaš 9600
<acinic> Koja je to neka novija ?
<maletaski> da
<acinic> Pogubio sam se sa tim novijim modelima
<acinic> Ne pratim to
<maletaski> ma isti k*
<maletaski> samo drugo ime :D
<acinic> http://imageshack.us/f/18/screenshotqzi.png/
<maletaski> evo je moja:     http://www.comtec.ca/Msi-Gts450-Fermi-783mhz-1gddr5-N450GTS-M2D1GD5
<acinic> Evo kako to izgleda
<acinic> Instaliran a ne radi
<maletaski> i kod mene slična situacija
<acinic> Pa sta imas Mint
<maletaski> isto instaliran a nije u upotrebi
<maletaski> ne ubuntu
<acinic> Nesto je doslo kroz updejt
<maletaski> moguće
<maletaski> nisam pratio
<acinic> Do pre neki dan je to radilo extra pa mi prso w 7 pa sam reinstalirao Mint zbog gruba
<maletaski> lol
<acinic> Mint je pre reinstalacije radio sasvim ok
<maletaski> nešto se zabagovalo
<acinic> Skidam drugi iso i drugi disk dvd rezem
<maletaski> ja sam imao hardwerskih problema
<acinic> Bar to da eliminisem da nije
<maletaski> i mislio sam da je to problem
<acinic> Kakvih
<maletaski> ali očigledno da nije
<maletaski> \o Mario
<acinic> Dobra ti je ova graficka ddr5
<maletaski> yap dobra i kinta :D
<acinic> koliko?
<maletaski> 130 evropskih
<maletaski> hi Beretta021
<Beretta021> yo yo
<acinic> Lepa cifra
<acinic> Odoh
<maletaski> ti beše imaš 9600
<maletaski> nvidia
<acinic> Moram da idem negde a ostavljam nefunkcionalan sistem
<acinic> jbg
<promis> acinic Å¡to nisi samo reisntalirao grub, nego ceo sistem?
<maletaski> :/
<acinic>  :'(
<acinic> Ne znam ja to
<maletaski> pa nije komplikovano
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Lakse mi da odradim celu reinstalaciju
<promis> vidim
<maletaski> e pa eto ti sad lakše :D
<Beretta021> sale ja?
<acinic> Medjutim nisam imao do sada ovakav problem
<promis> a dokle misliš da ne znaš
<maletaski> da Mario
<Beretta021> da Gainward 9600GT 512DDR3
<acinic> Ili je nesto zbog updejta ili ne valja iso slika
<maletaski> eto acinic koga da juriš :D
<acinic> To mora da radi!
<acinic>  :@
<Beretta021> sta bi?
<Beretta021> nisam upucen ni malo
<maletaski> neradi mu driver
<maletaski> na mintu
<acinic> Dok ne najb kao sada pa da naucim to vracanje gruba
<Beretta021> eh
<Beretta021> ja sam jedino mint debian vozio
<Beretta021> mislim da sam rucno metuo drajver
<acinic> Instalira se a ne radi
<acinic> To je radilo
<acinic> Odoh
<Beretta021> da li si blacklistovao nouveay?
<acinic> Pozz
<maletaski> aj zz
<Beretta021> ajd
<acinic> U svakom slucaju hvala
<acinic> Ko je hteo da pomogne
<acinic>  ;)
<maletaski> što svi misle da je reinstalacija najlakše rešenje :&
<Beretta021> ziveo win
<Beretta021> :)
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> yo FiReSTaRT
<FiReSTaRT> yo sale
<FiReSTaRT> cek evo me za nekih 5-10min
<maletaski> :D
<FiReSTaRT> ok tu sam
<FiReSTaRT> sad se probudio
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> dobro jutro :D
<FiReSTaRT> fala fala
<FiReSTaRT> najzad nas ubedio jedan ortak da odemo u diskoteku
<maletaski> oho
<FiReSTaRT> i otisli u jednu gde svake subote imaju spanske zurke
<maletaski> žurka, žurka :D
<FiReSTaRT> vala bilo je jebitacno dobro samo sto se ortak nije bas pokazao sa picicima
<maletaski> :/
<maletaski> jedno pitanje za tebe
<maletaski> jes se razumeš u aprilia motore
<maletaski> tj jel su dobri
<FiReSTaRT> dobri itekako jesu
<maletaski> ovi od 125cc
<FiReSTaRT> mislis oni 2taktni?
<maletaski> yap
<FiReSTaRT> to je ovde egzotika, ali moram da priznam da su gotivni
<maletaski> moj jedan moj poznanik se raspituje
<FiReSTaRT> u zivotu sam ovde video samo jednog lika da to vozi i verovatno su ga silovali bez vazeljin, ali zato bas ima slatko motorce
<maletaski> a znam da si ti u toj priči :D
<FiReSTaRT> cek da vidim jel budan steve.. lik je pun ko brod i ima po nekoliko motora za ulicu i za stazu
<Githzerai> z
<acinic> Resio sam problem
<acinic>  :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-03
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> da li je potreban update? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dali-je-potrban-update
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> da li je potreban update? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-je-potreban-update
<maletaski> pozdrav bitlord
<bitlord> hi maletaski
<maletaski> yo FiReSTaRT
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DVDRip ne radi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dvdrip-ne-radi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Crn ekran prilikom učitavanja pdf_a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-crn-ekran-prilikom-ucitavanja-pdf-a
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-04
<tata> zašto ubuntu (10.4 i 10.10) neće da mi da rezoluciju 16:9 na netbook-u DELL, imam samo rezoluciju 4:3 pa je sve jajasto?
<bitlord> mozda problem sa driver-om, ne moze da procita ili "dekoduje" EDID informacije iz display-a
<bitlord> ili ne koristi pravi driver uopste
<bitlord> ako je netbook i sa intel grafikom mozda ja sa gma500 (poulsbo) koji nije podrzan, sa standardnim intel driver-om
<tata> da intel 500, to mi je grafika
<tata> ima li tu nekog "leka"
<bitlord> ima, mislim da novi ubuntu dolazi sa driver-om koji se jos razvija, i mislim da trenutno nema 3d podrsku uopste, ne znam za 2d akceleraciju itd...
<tata> ok, znači da probam unity
<bitlord> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<bitlord> "The gma500_gfx does not (yet) support 3d graphics and it is unclear if it will in the future. "
<bitlord> to je jedini problem, a ostalo bi trebalo da je OK podrzano (bar tako pisu, nisam nikad imao gma500 ni probao)
<bitlord> i dobro pogledaj onu stranicu, ima nekih problema koje je moguce resiti <=12.04
<bitlord> mozda na 12.04.1 radi
<tata> ok, evo gledam, čitam...
<tata> hvala, idem da to odradim sa 12.4
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pause video on vlc media player : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pause-video-on-vlc-media-player
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Подешавање интернета : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanje-interneta
<PendullaSRB> niko od vas bre nije u srbiji :)
<PendullaSRB> ili whois laze :)
<slavko101> da li ima neko voljan da mi pomogne da podesim apache2 server i vhost na nemu.
<slavko101> ima li neko da je ovde ziv?
<slavko101> :-)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kopiranje navodnika iz Libre Office u terminal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-kopiranje-navodnika-iz-libre-office-u-terminal
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype и обрнута камера : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-i-obrnuta-kamera
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Particija na drugom operativnom sistemu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-particija-na-drugom-operativnom-sistemu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Particija na drugom operativnom sistemu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-particija-na-drugom-operativnom-sistemu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Particija na drugom operativnom sistemu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-particija-na-drugom-operativnom-sistemu
<stereo_advance> https://paste.lugons.org/show/csDJSd2Hh2w0dtgYyqqr/
<tata> može li ubuntu 12.4 unity da se namesti da radi kao gnome?
<PendullaSRB> instaliraj gnome
<PendullaSRB> pa se uloguj u gnome sesiju
<PendullaSRB> nadjes gnome enviroment u synaptic package manager-u
<tata> odakle da instaliram? gde da nađem gnome?
<tata> ok
<PendullaSRB> pa se izlogujes i u drop listi odaberes gnome umesto unity
<tata> to je ono na početku gde pišem user i password?
<PendullaSRB> tako je
<PendullaSRB> tu i biras session
<tata> e, još jedno pitanje, koliki je taj gnome enviroment file, jer to mi je za mali harddisk
<PendullaSRB> pa ne znam tacno...
<PendullaSRB> kada odaberes tamo sta se instalira program ti ispise u status bar-u koliko ce mu biti potrbno prostora
<tata> ok, tako je, hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-06
<stereo_advance> 'jutro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GeForce NX6200AX-TD256H драјвери или кодеци : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-geforce-nx6200ax-td256h-drajveri-ili-kodeci
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> internet iz androida da ubuntua : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-internet-iz-androida-da-ubuntua
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] internet iz androida da ubuntua : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-internet-iz-androida-da-ubuntua
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] internet iz androida da ubuntua : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-internet-iz-androida-da-ubuntua
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GIMP Magazine : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gimp-magazine
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ažuriranje softvera i još po nešto u ubuntu... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-azuriranje-softvera-i-jos-po-nesto-u-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> home partricija? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-home-partricija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-kubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koja verzija Linux-a na moju konfiguraciju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koja-verzija-linux-a-na-moju-konfiguraciju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pro Evolution Soccer na Linuxu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pro-evolution-soccer-na-linuxu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Пречица Српске тастатуре : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-precica-srpske-tastature
<nikolam> jel koristio neko tor za surfovanje, i za one sajtove koji se zavrsavaju sa .onion . Imam pokrenut tor i podesen "proxy" u pregledacu za tor i tor radi ali izgleda da ne nalazi host na tor mrezi...
<Atlantic777> Probaj sa privoxy...
<Atlantic777> Pročitaj i https://tor.lugons.org
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ^
<nikolam> Atlantic777, koristis li ti to
<Atlantic777> trenutno ne
<Atlantic777> imao sam jednu fazu kada ni mail nisam čitao bez toga :)
<nikolam> ako mail koristi sifrovanej do i od servera, ok. ionako se ne salje posta sifrovana
<Atlantic777> pa koristim ssl
<nikolam> voleo bih i da imam svoj mail server i to samo to treba administrirati na spam itd. Al jednog dana..
<Atlantic777> spamassassin to lepo rešava :)
<Atlantic777> bolje da počneš da koristiš gpg :)
<vladap> nema potrebe za lokalni mail server spamassassin
<vladap> sam server ima checking (ako se ukljuci) na black list servers
<Atlantic777> pa ne lokalni, koliko sam razumeo, on bi hteo public mail server koji će sam da administrira
<vladap> onda je ok. potpuno si u pravu
<vladap> -8 red
<vladap> <nikolam> voleo bih i da imam svoj mail server i to samo to treba administrirati na spam itd. Al jednog dana..
<vladap> svoj smatram na lokalnoj masini
<nikolam> pa da, voleo bih ja svasta da imam
<nikolam> verat ima ponudu za server kolokaciju, ako se zakupi na par godina
<nikolam> to bi moglo da se isparcelise na nekoliciju virtuelnih masina
<vladap> pitanje svrhe, Atlantic777 je u pravu za public (da je najisplativije)
<nikolam> naravno, treba to odrzavati i sam host a kamo li VM
<vladap> pa i to je pitanje isplativosti, isto kao da imas lokalnu masinu
<Atlantic777> vladap: bolje ti je da šifruješ svoju bitnu poštu nego da imaš svoj server
<vladap> tacno
<Atlantic777> vidi enigmail recimo
<Atlantic777> http://www.openpgp.org/
<vladap> pitanje samo da li provajder sfruje kada salje na drugi server
<vladap> *sifruje
<vladap> odnoso da li koristi ssl
<Atlantic777> ovaj put nisam mislio na ssl
<vladap> server/server
<vladap> znam jedini nacin je da samostalno sifrujes samu poruku
<vladap> onda moze da ide i bez ssl-a
<Atlantic777> upravo :)
<Atlantic777> vidiš, moglo bi napisati tekst o tome, otr, openpgp i tor
<vladap> tu si potpuno u pravu, cak i tor nema svrhu kada izadjes iz mreze
<vladap> jer van tor-a nije zasticeno
<Atlantic777> ma tor je samo da ti se izgubi trag
<vladap> ostaje u mail-u trag
<vladap> prolazak kroz svaki server
<vladap> pocevsi od lokalne adrese tvoje masine
<vladap> i tvoje izlazne wan adrese
<vladap> ako to nema, vecina servera odbija poruku
<vladap> kada ljudi posalju mail ne shvataju da je ceo predjeni put mail-a zabelezen
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu minimalna instalacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-minimalna-instalacija
<nikolam> Evo radi mi tor pregledanje , treb apokrenuti tor, usmeriti pregledac da gadja (proxy) 9050 na localhost i namestiti config network.proxy.socks_remote_dns u about:config za Firefox
<nikolam> Al bolje je koristiti tor browser bundle, poseban pregledac za tor
<nikolam> onda rade i .onion adrese
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem java upgrade : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-java-upgrade
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> open-box podesavanja : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-open-box-podesavanja
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-09
<marw> da li je neko ima problem da je zvuk deformisan nakon pokretanja iz spavanja?
<meka> marw, laptop?
<marw> meka, da. nekad se dešava to.
<meka> hm, da, to je zajebancija
<meka> ako izgubi sinhronizaciju, možeš dobiti svašta
<meka> mislim, audio ako izgubi sinhronizaciju
<marw> ima li neki reset za to?
<meka> rmmod && modprobe
<meka> ali nisam siguran da može tako lako
<meka> ako se dobro sećam, ubuntu koristi pulseaudio, jel tako?
<marw> da, u pravu si. znači, to gore makne nešto iz kernela, pa opet ubaci?
<meka> da
<meka> hm
<meka> ok, sad ću ti veoma malo pomoći jer sam duduk kad je laptop u pitanju, ali skontaćeš šta da tražiš
<meka> znam da je pri sleep-u bila varijanta Å¡ta da uradi pre nego Å¡to zapravo ode na spavanje i Å¡ta da uradi nakon Å¡to se probudi
<meka> znam da pulseaudio ima foru da nastavi da trči, ali da oslobodi uređaj koji koristi
<meka> pa probaj nešto tipa "stop pulseaudio && rmmod" pre nego što ode u spavanje, a "modprobe && pulseaudio start" kad se probudi
<marw> aha, shvatam. evo sam malo googlao, i izgleda da je dovoljno uraditi "pulseaudio --kill" i to kao user. vidjećemo da li je pomoglo.
<marw> a gdje bi ubacio te komande za kernel? u koje skripte?
<meka> i ja se pitam
<meka> negde u malom mozgu mi je ostalo da ima neka skripta koja se pokreće pri odlasku na spavanje
<meka> ali stvarno ne znam gde je (nikad nisam imao laptop)
<nikola_> el ima neki ubuntu koji moze da se instalira na fles od 4gb?
<vladap> 10.04 tesno
<vladap> sa swap-om
<vladap> bez swap-a moze da ostane prazno oko 1Gb zavisi sta zelis od programa
<nikola_> hvala puno.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa desktop wall -om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-desktop-wall-om
<maletaski> yo/ FiReSTaRT
<FiReSTaRT> yo sale
<FiReSTaRT> kaj se dela
<maletaski> ništa
<maletaski> evo gledam tv
<FiReSTaRT> ja se polako budim
<FiReSTaRT> sinoc gledao diktatora.. nije losa komica
<maletaski> uz kaficu :D
<FiReSTaRT> pa naravno.. bez kafe covek ne moze da se probudi
<maletaski> hehehe isti si ko ja :D
<FiReSTaRT> upravo rokam kaficu #2 ali su to one severnoamericke filter kafe.. ko pola turske
<maletaski> uff
<maletaski> ništa bez turkish
<FiReSTaRT> ali aparat moze da se isprogramira da me ceka spremna kafa kad se probudim, samo dodam secer i malo mleka
<FiReSTaRT> ali zato moram da popijem 4 da bih se razbudio
<maletaski> :)
<Mario021> pfff opet puca net
<Mario021> :(
<maletaski> imaš promaju Mario021
<maletaski> :D
<Mario021> bas
<Mario021> znaci svaki dan ih zovem i izmisle nesto novo
<maletaski> ?
<Mario021> ma nikako da dodju
<Mario021> te su sredili liniju
<Mario021> te sam nesto njakao na modemu
<Mario021> te ovo te ono
<Mario021> a stalno puca
<maletaski> eh uvek nešto ima
<Mario021> sad ce morati da dodju nema leba
<FiReSTaRT> yo mario
<FiReSTaRT> koliko ti je star modem?
<FiReSTaRT> kakve cifre ti daje?
<FiReSTaRT> posebno me zanimaju brzina sinhronizacije, maksimalna brzina sinhronizacije, margina buke i atenuacija
<Mario021> FiReSTaRT: oko 5-6 godina
<Mario021> nisam sad kuci
<Mario021> margine su ok
<Atlantic777> o/
<Mario021> i atenuacija
<FiReSTaRT> tacne cifre bajo tacne cifre, molicu lepo :)
<Mario021> kad budem dosao kuci
<Mario021> :)
<FiReSTaRT> ok... takodje bi bilo idealno ako mozes da ukljucis modem u demarkacionu tacku ali ako imas neku matoru, onda ces morati direktno da srafis zicice na terminale
<FiReSTaRT> samo da vidis da li imas iste cifre tamo
<Mario021> :)
<FiReSTaRT> ako su ti tamo mnogo bolje cifre onda znas da imas frke sa telefonskim linijama na gajbi koje bi u kanadi bile tvoja odgovornost
<Mario021> kao da mi pricas spanski sad :D
<Mario021> FiReSTaRT: nije do telefonske linije
<maletaski> ahahhahahah
<Mario021> radio je net savrseno
<Mario021> i odjednom poceo da jebava
<Mario021> a niko ga diro nije
<maletaski> tako sam i ja mislio da nije do linije
<FiReSTaRT> pa moguce da se pojavio kratak spoj kod tebe na gajbi
<FiReSTaRT> jesi zamenio sve utikace?
<maletaski> a onda sam pronašao da mi je jedna parica pravila zvrčke
<Mario021> ne
<FiReSTaRT> pazi
<FiReSTaRT> na svakoj gajbi bi trebala da ima kutija gde se povezu tvoje telefonske linije sa linijama od telefonske kompanije
<maletaski> tačno
<Mario021> FiReSTaRT: ovo je srbija :D
 * maletaski planira da napravi takvu jednu
<FiReSTaRT> neke od tih kutija imaju utikace za telefon, a na drugim moras da direktno srafis zicu
<FiReSTaRT> na terminal
<FiReSTaRT> parce drveta, mesingani sarafi (otporni na galvanizaciju) i plasticna kutija da stiti od elemenata... to je starinska demarkaciona tacka :)
<maletaski> yap :D
 * Mario021 vise voli pivo od demarkcionih tacaka :P
<maletaski> ahahhahah
<FiReSTaRT> mario: prvi test da eliminises tvoje telefonske linije je da nadjes tu kutiju, otkacis tvoje kucne instalacije i samo povezes modem
 * FiReSTaRT takodje ali su mu demarkacione tacke lebac :P
<FiReSTaRT> i donose pivo :D
<maletaski> :)))
<Mario021> :D
<FiReSTaRT> e kad tamo povezes modem, vidi da li su ti se promenile cifre
<FiReSTaRT> takodje probaj da ostavis modem tako prikacen barem par dana da vidis da li ce da nastavi da ti puca veza
<FiReSTaRT> tako ces da eliminises instalacije na gajbi
<FiReSTaRT> ovde su nam instalacije UZAS tako da sam samo sproveo nove
 * FiReSTaRT ide da pripali brb
<maletaski> lol
<Mario021> ae ae
<maletaski> neda mu žena da pali u kući  hihihihi
<Mario021> :)
<Mario021> usrecio se :D
<Mario021> mislim da najveci problem pravi kosmicki sum xP
<FiReSTaRT> hehehehehehhehe
<maletaski> :D
<FiReSTaRT> pa i meni odgovara jer ovako manje pusim
<maletaski> da znaš da si u pravu
<FiReSTaRT> jos jedna stvar mario.. modem od 5-6 godina je mator... postoji mogucnost da ti on izaziva pucanje veze
<maletaski> i bolje što ne pališ unutra
<FiReSTaRT> i da li si zamenio gajtan? koje je duzine?
<FiReSTaRT> probaj da pozajmis modem od nekog ali da je manje od godinu dana star
<maletaski> ja moj ruter promenio pre nekih 5-6 meseci
<maletaski> onaj stari je kaput
<FiReSTaRT> i ruter ume da izazove pucanje veze sa RADIUS serverom ali modem i dalje ostaje povezan sa SLAM-om
<maletaski> ma meni veza bila totalno muerte
<FiReSTaRT> pa to testiras tako sto iskonfigurises modem da uspostavi PPPoE vezu i vidis da li preko njega mozes na internet
<Mario021> videcu
<Mario021> moram navatati nekog sa novim modemom
<FiReSTaRT> znaci novi modem, novi telefonski gajtan max 2.1m duzine i uzmi jos jedan gajtan za slucaj da moras da mu odseces jedan kraj
<Mario021> sale koliko je star hg520c?
<FiReSTaRT> te stvari treba eliminisati pre zvanja tehnicara... ovde ti naplate $100 ako posalju tehnicara a ispostavi se da je problem sa tvojim instalacijama, gajtanom ili opremom
<maletaski> kako misliš koliko je star?
<Mario021> pa kad su ga delili?
<maletaski> uh
<Mario021> pre pirelija?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> zavisi kako gde
 * FiReSTaRT mora da zapici na 15ak minuta
<FiReSTaRT> brb
<Mario021> dobro probacu sa njim
<maletaski> aj
<FiReSTaRT> ok tu sam
<FiReSTaRT> za ovo bi me dobro platili fasiticki okupatori... prava gasna komora :D
<Mario021> hahah
<FiReSTaRT> kineski otac godine za 2011u http://i.imgur.com/ipDcu.gif
<maletaski> O.o
<Mario021> aaaa
<FiReSTaRT> mozda je cak pokupio bebce (pod uslovom da je bio sin a ne cerka) :D
 * FiReSTaRT brb resetujem komp
<Mario021> sale znas zasto mislim da je do modema
<maletaski> Å¡to?
<Mario021> zato sto mi se desavalo da nemam neta po 5 sati
<Mario021> pa se pojavi na 10min
<Mario021> pa ga onda nema 2h
<Mario021> i tako
<Mario021> sad radi
<Mario021> ali puca stalno
<maletaski> pa tako oće da se ponaša i kad je problem sa kablovima
<maletaski> a oće da zeza i onaj spliter
<Mario021> hm
<Mario021> nije spliter
<Mario021> utako direkt
<maletaski> Å¡to razvodi signal od glavne linije na telafon i na modem
<Mario021> u modem isti k
<Mario021> nije hteo da se konektuje
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> ja sam provalio da me zeza ruter tako Å¡to kad se ohladi onda proradi na kratko
<Mario021> pa vidi dok su bile vrucine
<FiReSTaRT> ovaj moj je star par godina ali me dobro sluzi.. roknuo sam tomato na njega
<Mario021> nije ga bilo po puno sati
<FiReSTaRT> tj tomato-toastman
<Mario021> sad kad je hladnije
<Mario021> onda samo puca na po par min
<FiReSTaRT> a ima 533MHz, 128MB RAM-a i 16MB flash memorije
<maletaski> probaj da mu dodaš neki cooler
<maletaski> da vidiš kako će da se ponaša
<Mario021> ce probam
<maletaski> znaju da zezaju kondovi u njemu
<FiReSTaRT> ako ruter jebe, samo se telnetuj/ssh i vidi sta ti dmesg kaze
<Mario021> e vidis to mi nije palo na pamet :)
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> jbt ceo dan jurim po netu neke tastere i nema Å¡anse da ih nadjem :(
<Mario021> :P
<Mario021> e palijam kuci
<maletaski> aj
<Mario021> pa se javim za sat sat i po
<Mario021> sa brojkama :)
<FiReSTaRT> ne treba mu tester brojke mogu da se izvuku i iz modema
<FiReSTaRT> a tester ne moze da otkrije ni povremene kursluse
<maletaski> kakav tester ?
<FiReSTaRT> za telefonske linije
<maletaski> šta će mu to
<FiReSTaRT> ma ne treba mu
<FiReSTaRT> to je za tehnicare ok alatka
<FiReSTaRT> ali on moze da prokljuvi problem i sa modemom
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> ako misliš na ovo što sam ja pominjo
<maletaski> :)
<maletaski> ja sam pominjo tastere
<maletaski> za struju
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> ne testere
<maletaski> :))
<FiReSTaRT> aaaa ok
<maletaski> jurim za neki kran u firmi
<FiReSTaRT> nisam obratio paznju.. samo me smaraju na fontele
<maletaski> ali ih nema takvi nigde
<FiReSTaRT> mali nesporazum :)
<maletaski> imam neke goste
<maletaski> kuckamo se kasnije
<maletaski> bbl
<FiReSTaRT> aj vazi
<FiReSTaRT> ciaos :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linux alternativa za Corel i Photoshop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-linux-alternativa-za-corel-i-photoshop
<Beretta021> ojsa
<Beretta021> FiReSTaRT: evo me
<Beretta021> brb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NetBeans uninstall : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-netbeans-uninstall
<Atlantic777> LiBRE! br: 4 -> https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/preuzimanje/#Broj
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> prikazivanje menija u prozorima : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-prikazivanje-menija-u-prozorima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ruby On Rails  -  Ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ruby-on-rails-ubuntu-12-04
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-02
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 14.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-14-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sakis3g za vip mobilni internet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-sakis3g-za-vip-mobilni-internet
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Picasa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-picasa--17919
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-03
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Potrebna mi je pomoc :) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-potrebna-mi-je-pomoc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako ubaciti u Unity gnome klasik meni : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-potrebna-mi-je-pomoc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako ubaciti u Unity gnome klasik meni : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-ubaciti-u-unity-gnome-klasik-meni
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-04
<Bojan> dobar dan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [split] Web kamera na Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-web-kamera-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Web kamera Logitech C250 na Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-kamera-logitech-c250-na-ubuntu
<Caruga85> ljudi ristupam preko sajta pa ako bi neko mogao da mi pomogne kako da se zakacim na lugonsov kanal
<sasa_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=lugons
<sasa_> Caruga85 jesi uspeo
<sasa_> ???
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Alat za Java programiranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-alat-za-java-programiranje
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Kostic> Воздра brok.
<brok> Zdravo Kole
<brok> vide malopre komentare
<brok> svaka čast
<brok> :)
<Kostic> :D
<Kostic> Одао си свој ИРЦ идентитет... :P
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-06
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> stampac : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stampac
<tudomov> pozdrav
<tudomov> Kako se napreduje u ubuntu-rs zajednici?
<tudomov> Ja već tri - četiri mjeseca početnik.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Alat za Java programiranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-alat-za-java-programiranje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koji štampač radi “out of box“...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stampac
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koji štampač radi “out of box“...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-stampac-radi-%E2%80%9Cout-of-box%E2%80%9C
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sofware Center problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sofware-center-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Sofware Center problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sofware-center-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Sofware Center problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-sofware-center-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa instalacijom Skajpa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instalacijom-skajpa
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Geforce GT 630 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-geforce-gt-630
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zamenom neispravne ploce nemam pristup ruteru : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zamenom-neispravne-ploce-nemam-pristup-ruteru
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Elementary os luna : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-elementary-os-luna--17935
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Brisanje jednog od dva sistema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brisanje-jednog-od-dva-sistema
<ouou> z
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu LoZa na BalCCon 2k13 First Contact : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/ubuntu-loza-na-balccon-2k13-first-contact/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-loza-na-balccon-2k13-first-contact
<dragan99> on sve zna, dojavili mu (buda*a) http://i.imagebanana.com/img/v9yv1n9o/20130908230112_LegalanMicrosoftsoftv.png
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-01
<vladap> \o/
<BagZachin> Pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-02
<vladap> \o/
<cvetan> opet se forum sporo ucitava.
<vladap> ne ucitava se, nemoguce prijavljivanje
<cvetan> da evo sad ni meni nece uopste.
<vladap> radio normalno oko 14 sati
<cvetan> stvarno vise frustrirajuce.
<cvetan> :(
<cvetan> drugari jel zna neko kako da iskljucim spell check na ovom xchatu?
<vladap> Settings->Preferances->Interface->Input box->spell checking
<cvetan> hvala :)
<cvetan> nesto sam se pogubio, ovde sa opcijama.
<cvetan> sta se desava sa forumom?
<cvetan> zna li neko?
<TildaTurn> cvetan, zeza ih server nešto
<TildaTurn> .. malo radi malo ne
<cvetan> pa znam da.
<cvetan> ali rekoh mozda neka dublja informacija. :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-03
<worker> \o/
<ifre> ima li koga?
<ifre> :D
<worker> ima nekoga
<ifre> samo ja
<ifre> izgleda
<worker> samo ti
<ifre> i ti
<worker> ja sam niko
<ifre> a jbg
<worker> trenutni smetac
<worker> :):):)
<ifre> :) znas li sta o linuxu treba mi pomoc
<worker> ponesto, pitaj
<ifre> Lubuntu je za slabije kompove?
<worker> otprilike (da)
<ifre> ok, skinuo sam lubuntu, narezao na cd i pokrenuo boot sa cda...e sad samo mi izbaci no emulation, zatim posle par sekundi krene
<ifre> i izbaci neke silne gresje\
<ifre> *greske
<worker> koja verzija
<ifre> 14.04
<worker> mozda je najbolje da pitas na forumu (proradio je) http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/ jer ja "vozim" 10.04 (jos uvek) upravo zbog starijih kompova
<worker> da li si proverio md5 check imidza
<worker> da li si skinuo dobro (bez greske) i da li si narezao dobro (bez greske)
<worker> najcesce se tu javlja problem
<ifre> aham... e izvini ako sam dosadan al imam jos jedno pitanje, imam maticnu p4s8x asus... ali nece da mi boot sa flesa
<worker> da li ima mogucnost da uradi boot sa flash-a
<worker> probaj "F12" da li daje boot menu
<ifre> jao sad sam video da sam zasrao stvar.... tacnije kad sam skuinuo lubuntu i otpakovao ga izbacio mi je nekakav wubi
<worker> wubi sluzi da na win particiji napravis deo za (l)ubuntu
<worker> sto nebih preporucio
<worker> bolje cista druga particija za linux
<ifre> pa i necu to... er sad kako da narezem lubuntu
<ifre> novi
<worker> ako koristis nero onda mu kazes da taj image koji si skinuo nareze
<ifre> hmm da ti posaljem sliku da vidis na sta mislim
<worker> objasni na sta mislis
<worker> ili kako da instaliras lubuntu
<ifre> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3l/11O/2QMCMaLh/123.jpg
<worker> samo malo
<worker> ne pokreces wubi
<worker> restartuj mesinu i probaj da startujes sa cd(dvd)-a
<ifre> ok zelim da obrisem xp i umesto njega lubuntu
<worker> masinu*
<worker> ako imass mesta da napravis particiju onda mozes da imas i jedno i drugo
<ifre> to sam uradio al verovatno on samo wubi butuje
<ifre> ne treba mi xp
<worker> onda nisi dobro snimio
<ifre> hmm rezao sam na sporoj brzini ne kapiram
<worker> onaj file (primer) lubuntu.iso ne otvaras nego ga celog "nalepis"
<worker> u neru new iso image
<worker> odnosno suprotno da iso image nareze
<ifre> hmm idem korak po korak
<worker> ako tako uradis i u win-u otvoris cd(dvd) videces otprilike ovo sto si poslao
<worker> ali trebalo bi da sa tog cd(dvd)-a startujes masinu i mozes da mu kazes da probas live mode
<worker> bez instalacije
<ifre> znam sve to al nece da pokrene to me zeza...
<worker> probaj "F!@"
<worker> "F12"
<ifre> sad cu da vidim da iz
<ifre> hmm sad cu da otpakujem
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-04
<worker> \o/
<srbo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vznww1nRUa0  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXjtUtgSfg
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-05
<worker> \o/
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-07
<cvetan> drugari zar opet? :(
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-04
 * nisam slaps nisam around a bit with a large fishbot
<nisam> ...
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-06
<vladap> test
#ubuntu-rs 2016-09-05
<res23> cao
<res23> jel ima nekog
<res23> :(
<res23> treba mi pomoc
<NZT> res23: napisi ste je problem, pa ako neko bude znao pomocice ti
#ubuntu-rs 2017-09-10
<nikolam> Ako pobedite, ne zaboravite mojih 5%: :)  https://globalchallenges.org/the-prize/criteria
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-05
<kuduzov> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<kuduzov> http://www.hitube.net/android/down.php?id=am_lbw6Qq00&ad=showad
<kuduzov> to mi je jedina mana;)
<kuduzov> djedo mi izdjelo gusle kad sam bio mali :) i jos traju ;)
 * kuduzov a i ja ;)
<kuduzov> tilda_:  de su one kone;) Sto si im prico neverovatne price:)
<kuduzov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DymqXE6G5M
 * kuduzov samo za Atlantic777  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<kuduzov> tilda_:  pozdravi nu malu;) kojoj si prico neverovatne price;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCN3OHxlulg
 * kuduzov doduse ona je Gara a mozda se i ofarbala u plavo;)
<kuduzov> odo dodo
<kuduzov> dok me jos pamet drzi i mozak nosi:(
<kuduzov> to mi je jedina mana
<kuduzov> doklecu ;) ni bog nezna
<kuduzov> aj zbogom
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-06
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWWZ5UV1u4Y
<zag> pomoz bog braco srbi:)
<zag> mozda sam malo precero
<zag> a to mi je jedina mana
<zag> oprostite
<zag> ako sam ja kriv i vi ste krivi!?
<zag> svi me maknu po kratkom ostupkom baniraju
<zag> a vi jok
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArQpePBE88Q
<zag> odo dodo
 * zag suze teku mozak mi se muti a pamet me izdaje
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-09
<vojvoda> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINXWg5Pu_o
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<vojvoda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<vojvoda> odo dodo
<vojvoda> vidim broj se smanjuje
 * vojvoda ali more biti ljudi zauzeti i brigama osvojeni ?
